# Anyone own a Lacie Firewire/USB hub?



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

Looks like this:










I'm not too wild about the design but at $49, it looks like a good way to add additional firewire and USB to my Mac Mini. 

If you own one, a couple of questions - can you turn off or disconnect the fan and light? Is it stable - that is, will it stay put or roll around?

BTW, it's available here:

Dell's 12 Days of Deals - Day 1


----------



## Fastcoder (Apr 22, 2005)

Check out Click On Macs, they have one on display.

.:: Welcome to ClickOn Macs ::.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Not crazy about the design either. Why don't you try one of these...especially if you have a Mac Mini.

Belkin : Hi-Speed USB 2.0 and FireWire 6-Port Hub for Mac® mini


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

satchmo said:


> Not crazy about the design either. Why don't you try one of these...especially if you have a Mac Mini.
> 
> Belkin : Hi-Speed USB 2.0 and FireWire 6-Port Hub for Mac® mini


Satchmo, design is ideal but reviews on Apple.com are mixed. And $69.95 at Apple.ca vs. $49.95 at Apple.com - that irks me.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

The ministack looks good but what good are FW800 ports on a Mac Mini? Is it simply an adapter that will allow me to plug a FW800 device into my Mac Mini? Also, can you run the ministack without a hard drive?


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

hhk said:


> Looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So does anyone know if you can turn the Fan and Light off?, I'm thinking of getting this also cause at 50.00 its a good deal at Firewire hub will cost you more....and I think it looks kinda cool

Also is this Free shipping from Dell, cause Vistek and Henrey's both have it for 69.00 with Free shipping


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> The ministack looks good but what good are FW800 ports on a Mac Mini?


There are versions without the FW800. I have a couple, and love them. I think MacDoc sells them too. 
Have a look here:

NewerTech miniStack FireWire and USB Hub and Hard Drive up to 750GB at OtherWorldComputing.com


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

Veej said:


> So does anyone know if you can turn the Fan and Light off?, I'm thinking of getting this also cause at 50.00 its a good deal at Firewire hub will cost you more....and I think it looks kinda cool
> 
> Also is this Free shipping from Dell, cause Vistek and Henrey's both have it for 69.00 with Free shipping


Free shipping. I suppose if you don't like the fan or light, a pair of wire cutters would take care of the problem.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

hhk said:


> Satchmo, design is ideal but reviews on Apple.com are mixed. And $69.95 at Apple.ca vs. $49.95 at Apple.com - that irks me.


You could buy it directly from Belkin at $49.99 and apply the 50% off coupon code when it becomes effective again or buy it off ebay for $20.- plus shipping.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Yes the fan, light and the rest may be plugged in or not, optionally. No need to desecrate the hub.


Are you saying all these cables plug in at the hub end as well?
In the picture it looks as if they are permanently attached - I wondered how practical that really is since most of my USB devices would be further from the hub than what these short cables can reach and I would need to buy a set of USB extension cables.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

HowEver said:


> The sphere splits in two. The cables go through the top, and plug in the face of the bottom half sphere. You can't see where they plug in once the two halves are joined.


That's neat! LaCie should make that a bit more obvious in the description - I thought the cables were attached permanently at one end.
So you essentially get a bunch of short USB and firewire cables as well. That makes that a great deal.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Ordered yesterday, received about 20 minutes ago. Shipping was free. Not bad, Dell.
> 
> It's a thing of beauty. Yes the fan, light and the rest may be plugged in or not, optionally. No need to desecrate the hub.


Now you tell me. Too late now.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## sergeg1 (Sep 22, 2005)

I have the Belkin hub and like it a lot, got it at Computer Services on Spadina @ Carlton, or is it Carlton @ Spadina.. either way, they sold it at the same price in Canadian $, as the US website, a good deal, over a year ago too.. am happy with it.

Cheers


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

The other good thing about the Lacie, which I missed in the description, is that it's powered. The Belkin is passive so if you have a lot of devices attached, it may not provide enough power. I can wait for it to come on sale again.


----------



## Mr. Fartleberry (Dec 17, 2005)

*While you're on the topic*

LaCie revamps Hub, debuts USB-only version

MacNN | LaCie revamps Hub, debuts USB-only version

I use 2 USB Belkins I got cheap when they revamped the package.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Here is the USB only version:










LaCie - Hub - USB 2.0

It looks like they raised the MSRP on the FireWire/USB/fan/light version from $79 to $89, and will debut the USB only version at $79.

But don't expect to see it soon. The last time they said "due December" their product was available in April.


----------

